# Madison Indiana - Ribberfest



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 13, 2008)

We'll be cooking at the Madison contest this weekend.  Its a beautiful site on the Ohio River.  They have hot air balloon races, concerts (Johnny Winter), a Backyard Division Contest, and a Kids Q.  The contest is sold out at 60 teams including Moonswiners, Ulcer Acres, Shigs In Pit, Buttrub.com, Quau, and Iowa's Smokey D's BBQ (Clonesickles for the house!).  

I know of at least a couple forum members that will be there but they don't seem to post here anymore so I want their Karma (Big Mike, Rolling Smoke, and Dale P).  We'll be doing our best to try and sneak into the top ten against the big boys.   Last year we finished 7th out of 63 teams so that will be hard to beat.  We'll be heading down tomorrow evening after work.

http://www.madisonribberfest.com/


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Kick some serious ass Dallas. Good luck.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck Dallas. Look on the bright side, at least Diva won't be there, you might have a chance.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 13, 2008)

You're right about that!


----------



## DaleP (Aug 13, 2008)

See you there Dallas.
Still a member and i lurk like no other but I just have problems with invalid sessions is all.
dale


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck guys!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 13, 2008)

Good Luck


----------



## allie (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 13, 2008)

DaleP said:
			
		

> See you there Dallas.
> Still a member and i lurk like no other but I just have problems with invalid sessions is all.
> dale



Good to see you posting here again, Dale.  Hope to see you in Madison!


----------



## U2CANQUE (Aug 14, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh, already here, relaxing in the hotel....going this evening to set up tent, stake claim, and evidently a lot of folks are heading out around town tonight....should be a blast.....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 14, 2008)

U2CANQUE said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhh, already here, relaxing in the hotel....going this evening to set up tent, stake claim, and evidently a lot of folks are heading out around town tonight....should be a blast.....



Make sure you stake out plenty of room for the Jedmaster Rob, otherwise another team will squeeze in right next to you.

Have one for me tonight.  We should be in before noon tomorrow!

I heard a rumor that a motorcycle gang is coming up from Cincy to have lunch with us on Saturday.  Hide the wimmen folk!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck Dallas,

all the very best to you this weekend!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck on the cook Dallas.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS DALLAS on the RGC this weekend!!!

Just read on another forum the result!

Terrific weekend for you!!!


----------



## loomis1228 (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats Double D's and Perry Brothers BBQ for strong finishes.  I was there with Divine Swine and we finished 23rd overall.  Out of 57 STRONG teams, I'll take it and learn from it!  It's a better finish than the 55th we finished last year.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 19, 2008)

Congratulations Loomis.  That's a strong improvement. Keep that pace up and you'll be GC in no time!


----------

